# 5 Lovely Boys Need New Home! Winter Haven, FL



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

I am moving and cannot take my boys with me!  I have 2 Double Rexes (brothers must go together) and their cage free, and I have a Himalayan Dumbo, a Russian Blue Rex, and a Fawn Hooded (brothers must go together) and their cage free. I can post pics later if anyone is interested. Please help!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Sigh. . . if only they were girls. You should still post photos, though.


----------

